# Series 3 mfsrestore - target not large enough for entire backup



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a 1TB drive in my TiVo Series3 (TCD648250B). After doing a clear and delete everything, which hung originally where the only option was to unplug the TiVo. ONce I replugged it in, the Clear and Delete completed in a couple of hours. Now, it is stuck in the endless reboot loop (Welcome...A few more minutes...reboot).

I have an original image (from a stock tivo), but when I try to do mfsrestore I get the error that "target not large enough for entire backup".

Obviously the drive is big enough and I had upgraded it in the past. Could I possibly need to reformat the drive to remove the corrupt upgraded stuff already on the disk? Any other suggestions?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

dbenrosen said:


> I have a 1TB drive in my TiVo Series3 (TCD648250B). After doing a clear and delete everything, which hung originally where the only option was to unplug the TiVo. ONce I replugged it in, the Clear and Delete completed in a couple of hours. Now, it is stuck in the endless reboot loop (Welcome...A few more minutes...reboot).
> 
> I have an original image (from a stock tivo), but when I try to do mfsrestore I get the error that "target not large enough for entire backup".
> 
> Obviously the drive is big enough and I had upgraded it in the past. Could I possibly need to reformat the drive to remove the corrupt upgraded stuff already on the disk? Any other suggestions?


Clear out the 1Tb drive than try again.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't recall if setting the size of the swap partition was an option when restoring but if it is, make sure it's the same size as before.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

squint said:


> I don't recall if setting the size of the swap partition was an option when restoring but if it is, make sure it's the same size as before.


I'm using the same procedure as before with the same command where the swap partition is set using -s 127. At least I'm pretty sure that's what I used as it was done a number of years ago but since I am using the same image and the restore command is in the instructions that came with it, I'm pretty sure it is the same. I guess I could try leaving it out first before reformatting the drive.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

lessd said:


> Clear out the 1Tb drive than try again.


Any specific mechanism I should use to clear the drive? I know I can't format using windows.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

THe mfr drive tools should have that available.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dbenrosen said:


> I have a 1TB drive in my TiVo Series3 (TCD648250B). After doing a clear and delete everything, which hung originally where the only option was to unplug the TiVo. ONce I replugged it in, the Clear and Delete completed in a couple of hours. Now, it is stuck in the endless reboot loop (Welcome...A few more minutes...reboot).
> 
> I have an original image (from a stock tivo), but when I try to do mfsrestore I get the error that "target not large enough for entire backup".
> 
> Obviously the drive is big enough and I had upgraded it in the past. Could I possibly need to reformat the drive to remove the corrupt upgraded stuff already on the disk? Any other suggestions?


So you are definitely using the MFS Live cd, v1.4 and not using WinMFS?

Once we know that for sure I can give you some command lines to use.

And have you completely and for all time given up on the idea of saving any recorded shows or settings, i.e., willing to go through Guided Setup again?


----------

